
U.S. Spy Plane Impersonates Malaysian Aircraft, Apparently to Fool China - miked85
https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/aviation/a33970936/us-spy-plane-impersonates-malaysian-aircraft/
======
Mountain_Skies
This kind of thing is why civilian airliners end up accidentally getting shot
down by militaries.

------
MichaelZuo
If it truly is the common practice to have unmasked reconnaissance flights
around russian airspace then it does seem strange that that someone decided to
mask this flight.

Perhaps an automatic switching system was installed and it tripped mid flight?

